# Sustanon 250 cycle and PCT help



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello.

I'm thinking about doing sustanon in the next month or so and want to get everything in place before I start. This is my first cycle, so I'm triple checking I've got everything right.

I'm planning on running 250mg each week, taken every monday.

I already have Clomid and Nolva to hand. Does anyone have an idea of doses I'll need of both during PCT? Does anyone think I'll need HCG on such a low dose? If so, an idea of dose again would be helpful.

I know my PCT will start 3-4 weeks after the last injection, and I am thinking of running for 10 weeks.

If you need it, I'm 15st 4 after a decent cutting period. Been training natty for 4 years and looking to compete late this year or early next. Probably early next year as I'm new to gear.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i would run 50mg clomid 20mg nolva when the esters stop and continue for 4 weeks or more this should be fine for this 1st cycle


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok thanks. I've got more than enough of both to cover it. Cheers pal.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

that dose is daily some start clomid with 100mg or more then drop down but this should be cool for you


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> that dose is daily some start clomid with 100mg or more then drop down but this should be cool for you


What I'd read seemed to suggest 50 mate so I think I'll go with that. just wanted someone to confirm my thoughts. With Nolva, was just wondering whether to start at 40mg for 7 days and taper down to 20, or straight 20. Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd run 40 for a week wesso then go down to 20 mate.

week 1 - 50mg clomid / 40mg nolva

week 2-3 50mg clomid / 20mg nolva

Week 4 20mg nolva

Play the HCG by ear though, if your balls shrink get some HCG and run in last few weeks of cycle to get them back to their normal size to allow for recovery.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

oh and if you last 3 weeks on clomid without crying at the telly / state of the world / anything else slightly emotional you did well.

I was a wreck.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok might as well add my 2cc.

Nolva alone would be enough, 1st cycle, low dose, young, you'll bounce back quick.

Standard 40/20/20.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one can say what will be enough only what has worked for themselves if you are using Clomid then 20mg of nolva ed is plenty, yes Nolvadex is enough on its own but only if you have used HCG during your cycle.

just remember that a 3-4 weeks stint on clomid/nolva or both will NOT completly recover you it will only help you on the way to recovery as full recovery of the HPTA takes months not weeks and can only be gauged using blood tests.


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input lads. Much appreciated.

Mars1960....how did you manage to get hold of pictures of my mrs? Your avatar looks like her on a happy day.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no one can say what will be enough only what has worked for themselves if you are using Clomid then 20mg of nolva ed is plenty, yes Nolvadex is enough on its own but only if you have used HCG during your cycle.
> 
> just remember that a 3-4 weeks stint on clomid/nolva or both will NOT completly recover you it will only help you on the way to recovery as full recovery of the HPTA takes months not weeks and can only be gauged using blood tests.


Yea, guess your right mate, that was far to much of a generalisation.

Wes, your a lucky man, hate to see her on a bad day lol.


----------



## lonzi (May 17, 2009)

im thinking of stack sustanon250 tab with anavar tab so what i should do any help with the stack and the side effect of it and what the best way to use


----------



## Never2Much (May 26, 2009)

Hi ok guys i really am confused, ive been reading alot and dont really know what to do...I injected myslef with sustanon250 last wenesday for the 1st time ever... and will do so again tomm, im takin 1ml doses and am planning to continue injection 1 time a week for 8-10 weeks..im 22 years old and a lil overweight i need help to understand when i should start my PCT and what to take...also where would i get them i have all the suston250 i need, but dont have or know where to get the PCT products....????/


----------

